# Fr33chen - euer ergebener Sklave und Diener ;)



## Fr33chen (13 Jan. 2007)

Tja, dann wollte ich mich eben auch mal vorstellen, da mir die Community hier bis jetzt Spaß macht und auch scheint, dass die Admins sich wicht...äh...wissen, was sie können  . Die anderen Vorstellungsthreats fand ich dazu etwas "düster", worauf ich mich entschlossen habe, mich von meiner besten Seite zu zeigen, der vermeintlich "heitereren" _*grinZz*_...

So, also das bin ich:





*F r 3 3 c h e n*

*Zu mir (und dem "Foto"):*
Ja, bin also am 16. Juni geboren und dieses Foto ist am 15. Juni 2004 entstanden, also inzwischen auch schon wieder 2,5 Jährchen her (mein Gott, bin ich schon alt... *seufz*).
*Hobbies, etc.:*
Ja, klar, bin ja (zum Glück) noch nicht Ganztags-Berufstätig, darum sind meine Hobbies von Fußball über PC bis zu Frauen, Freundin und Promis im Speziellen :drip: 
*Motto:*
Have A Good Time, Have A Free Time!
*Warum "Fr33chen"?*
Eigentlich hab ich mich "Fr33styla" genannt, die abgewandelte Form von "Freestyler". Allerdings dachte ich dann, ach komm, so groß bist du net, aber Freiheitskämpfer, darum dann die verkleinerte Form: "Fr33chen"  
*Last but not Least: RealLive:*
Tja, eigentlich heiße ich "Marco" und strebe einen harten Ziel in Bayern hin: Dem Abitur... Lebe also Nähe Nürnberg, falls das überhaupt jemand interessiert. Und neuerdings verbringe ich meine Freizeit in einem sogenannten "Celebboard", was immer das bedeuten und sein kann 

Insgesamt wünsche ich Euch einfach mal viel Glück im Leben und das ihr mich nicht zu oft ertragen müsst 

 Schenke der Welt ein Lächeln! 
In diesem Sinne,
frohes Posten!​


----------



## AMUN (13 Jan. 2007)

Na dat is ja mal nee geile Vorstellung...:thumbup: 


Da heiße ich dich mal offiziell herzlich willkommen in unserer Gemeinde und wünsche dir weiterhin viel spaß hier an Board  


Gruß

Meister


----------



## Light (13 Jan. 2007)

Ein herzliches Willkommen von mir und es freut mich zu hören, dass du dich bei uns wohlfühlst.


----------



## Muli (13 Jan. 2007)

Hallo Fr33chen!

Also in dieser Art und Weise ertragen wir dich sehr gerne!

Ich möchte gleich mal sagen, dass ich es klasse finde wie du dich hier einbringst!
Gerne weiter so! :3dthumbup: - und dir steht noch eine große Zukunft im "sog. Celebboard" bevor 

Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## rise (13 Jan. 2007)

Die beste Vorstellung die ich bisher hier gesehen hab!
Klasse

Scheinst ein sehr sympathischer Lebemann zu sein....in diesem Sinne:

Auch wenn i net aus Bayern komm:ein freundliches "Grüss Gott" an dich 
Have Fun


----------



## Sandy81 (13 Jan. 2007)

und Hallo, Fr33chen!

Ein größeres "welcome" habe ich leider nicht in meinen Archiven gefunden, verdient hättest Du jedoch ein mindestens doppelt so großes! :thumbup: 

WOW, was für eine Vorstellung! Ich kann mich nur ebenso überrascht und beeindruckt zeigen, wie meine Vorredner! So eine klasse Vorstellung macht echt Lust auf mehr! Und ich bin absolut überzeugt, das es ein Riesen-Glück für uns ist, Dich in unserer "Familie" aufnehmen zu können. Denn das ich nach so einem Beginn sehr neugierig bin, wie Du weitermachst, ist doch wohl klar.





Denn mal weiterhin viel Spaß hier!





Grüßle,
Sandro


----------



## Fr33chen (13 Jan. 2007)

Vielen Dank an alle für jedes Kompliment 
Wobei das doch gar nicht nötig gewesen wäre!

Was zählt ist doch in diesem Forum nciht die Vorstellung, sondern die anderen Themen ^^. Und da muss ich noch gewaltig arbeiten!  

@Light: Was auch und im Besonderen am Team liegt!
@Sandy81: "Familie" klingt gut...  . Ne, im Ernst ich hab ein wenig in den Benutzerlisten gestöpert und so über den Daumen gerechnet... Leider gibt es (fast!!!) keine Beiträge von Nicht-Teamlern oder Nicht-VIP-Usern (VIP-User wird man ab einer bestimmten Postingzahl und ist nur ein Rang oder?)...
Schade eigentlich. Und darum gleich mein Vorschlag: Weitere User werben, also Freunde von euch oder auch "nur" Internet-Freunde, usw.

Ansonsten nochmals DANKE DANKE DANKE für eure viel zu hohen Lobeshymnen!

Ich selber versuche hier langsam in das Posten von Galerien und Videos reinzukommen, was aber sicherlich noch einiges an Zeit braucht (hoffentlich besteht das Board lang genug!!!). Noch dazu zieh ich demnächst um (bin schon täglich am Bau...) und hab so wenig Zeit für meine Freizeit, also für das "sog. "Celebboard"" (@Muli  ). Aber es macht Freude, so herzlich empfangen zu werden.

So genug von dem ganzen Honig und Milch hier  Zurück an die Arbeit, also zu Charlize, Jessica, Angelina & Co.

schönen Tag noch!


----------



## spoiler (14 Jan. 2007)

Tja besser spär als nie und ich muss sagen das deine Vorstellung wahrlich nicht von schlechten Eltern ist und wirklich erstmal seines gleichen sucht. Soviel Mühe wird sich selten gemacht, aber die meisten sind und bleib nunmal die sogenannten Leecher (0 Poster) und werden wohl auch nie mehr sein!

Daher sage auch ich nochmals Willkommen in unsere kleinen aber feinen Community und wünsche viel Spass & Frohes Posten...

Hast ja schon mehr gemacht als manche in fast einem Jahr!!!


In diesem Sinne, ein schönes Rest Wochenende. Man liest sich


----------



## icks-Tina (15 Jan. 2007)

super Vorstellung....und ein "spätes" herzlich Willkommen von mir


----------



## Fr33chen (15 Jan. 2007)

spoiler schrieb:


> Soviel Mühe wird sich selten gemacht, aber die meisten sind und bleib nunmal die sogenannten Leecher (0 Poster) und werden wohl auch nie mehr sein!


Oder vielleicht noch durch Posthunting bis zu den 20 Postings um mehr Zugriff zu bekommen!


spoiler schrieb:


> Hast ja schon mehr gemacht als manche in fast einem Jahr!!!


Lol! Danke für die *Hyperbel*!!!


----------



## illidan (17 Jan. 2007)

Herzlich Willkommen! 

Mir ist aufgefallen, das du ein sehr aufmerksamer User bist. Und, wenn man dem glauben schenken darf, dass du erst seit kurzem überhaupt in einem Board aktiv bist, ein sehr lernfähiger Bursche bist! 
Ausserdem muss ich auch sagen, dass dein Vorstellungsthread seinesgleichen sucht.

Hinzu kommt der Thread zum einjährigen Bestehen des Boards, den du erstellt hast. Man bedenke, dass du ja erst seit 08.01.2007 Registriert bist. Dort hast du mit Informationen geglänzt, die selbst einige alteingessene bestimmt nicht gewusst haben. Respekt!!

Wenn das kein Strohfeuer ist, dann wird muli und alle anderen aktiven Mitglieder sehr viel freude mit dir haben! (hoffe das wird jetzt nicht flasch verstanden) *G*

gruß illidan


----------



## Fr33chen (18 Jan. 2007)

Danke 

Deine erste Information ist jetzt nicht ganz richtig, lediglich in Celebboards (und ich bin nur in diesem!) bin ich neu. Ansonsten ist meine FOrumerfahrung durchaus nicht so ganz klein... *grinZz*

Danke für dein Kompliment! ICh glaube nicht, dass es nur "Strohfeuer" ist, dennoch kann ich, wie gesagt, nicht versprechen, in den nächsten 4-6 Wochen so oft online sein zu können oder allzu viele Beiträge zu posten.

Dazwischen werde ich auch mal kein Internet, bzw. PC haben, also etwas kritisch  Dennoch werde ich schon noch ein, zwei Lücken für das Forum hier finden und in spätestens 6 Wochen dann auch mal voll einstiegen hier!

mfg


----------



## freak123 (21 Jan. 2007)

Ich bin beeindruckt.... 
auch ich begrüße dich in unserer netten kleinen gemeinde 

ich freue mich auf deine weiteren beiträge und themen und denke mal wir werden dich bestimmt mal im gemeinderat sehen


----------



## Fr33chen (30 Jan. 2007)

*"Urlaub"*

Hallöchen zusammen!


So, der ein oder andere hat sicher gemerkt, seid einigen Tagen bin ich überhaupt nicht mehr online.
Hat auch berechtigte Gründe, da ich im größeren Stil umziehe.

Und nachdem ich zur Zeit versuche, Bauarbeiten, Schule und Umzug in 24h am Tage unterzubringen, wobei ich mindestens 36 bräuchte, bleibt so gut wie keine Zeit für Freizeit.

Dafür möchte ich mich hier mal entschuldigen!  

Wenn der Umzug dann einigermaßen vollzogen ist, ich denke so in zwei Wochen, werde ich wieder etwas mehr, in 4 Wochen dann sicherlich wieder genug Zeit finden, hier im board zu posten.

Und damit verspreche ich, wie Muli per PN meinte, einen "tosenden Beitragsregen" 

Viel Spaß in den Fr33chen-freien-Wochen


----------



## Muli (30 Jan. 2007)

Den werden wir bestimmt haben!

Nett das du dich noch einmal offiziell abmeldest!

Lieben Gruß und komm gut durch deine I-Net freie Woche!


----------



## rise (31 Jan. 2007)

Yo viel Glück beim Umzug!!!:thumbup: 
Überarbeite dich nicht!


----------



## Fr33chen (17 Feb. 2007)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> Hallöchen zusammen!
> [...]
> Wenn der Umzug dann einigermaßen vollzogen ist, ich denke so in zwei Wochen, werde ich wieder etwas mehr, in 4 Wochen dann sicherlich wieder genug Zeit finden, hier im board zu posten.
> [...]
> Viel Spaß in den Fr33chen-freien-Wochen



So Hallöchen mal wieder 

Endlich mal wieder ein Posting hier... Zeit wurde es!
Ich melde mich einfahc mal dazwischen, nicht das ihr denkt, ich hätte euch vergessen 

Ich spür weder Arme noch Beine, aber im Prinzip ist der Umzug voll im Gange!
Und nachdem ich ab morgen kein I-net mehr habe, hab ich auch genug Zeit den Umzug endlich abzuschließen.

Deswegen schätze ich mal, dass ich im Laufe der Woche wieder Internet & Telefon hab und somit spätestens nach dem nächsten WOchenende mein Versprechen erfüllen kann   

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch einfach mal ein schönes restliches Wochenende und noch eine hoffentlich nur halbe Woche ohne mich!

lg
Fr33chen


----------



## rise (18 Feb. 2007)

na das hört man doch gerne.......mein Umzug hat sich ein bissel verschoben.Aber Anfang März ist es soweit


----------



## jucko (11 März 2007)

Auch von mir mal ein "guten Tag"


----------



## Fr33chen (14 März 2007)

Hallo zusammen!!!

Oh mein Gott!!! Von wegen Mitte der Woche...


rise schrieb:


> na das hört man doch gerne.......mein Umzug hat sich ein bissel verschoben.Aber Anfang März ist es soweit



Also, auch wenn es wie eine einfache Ausrede klingt, meine Schuld war meine Inaktivität nicht!

Die Telekom war doch tatsächlich so dreist und hat einfach gesagt: "Ne, ihr seid bei einem anderen Anbieter, der Verteiler für euch ist voll und einen neuen gibt's nur dann, wenn ihr zur Telekom wechselt oder mehrere Leute einen Telefon- und Internetanschluss benötigen!!!"

Das muss man sich mal vorstellen...

Also hatte ich doch glatt über 3 Wochen weder Telefon noch Internet...

Sorry deswegen!!!

mfg


----------



## Muli (14 März 2007)

Und jetzt biste wieder voll auf Internet nachdem du den Kampf gegen das Internetkonglumerat geführt hast?

Oder biste immer noch nicht richtig versorgt?


Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## Fr33chen (14 März 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Und jetzt biste wieder voll auf Internet nachdem du den Kampf gegen das Internetkonglumerat geführt hast?
> 
> Oder biste immer noch nicht richtig versorgt?
> 
> ...



Doch, inzwischen, also seit Montag geht's 

War ein langer Kampf mit x Beziehungen und blablabla...

Dennoch finde ich zwar, das die Aktion nicht so toll war, sie aber auch die stabilsten Internet-Angebote bieten...

Naja, vergesst 

------------

Am Freitag schreib ich noch Mathe und dann bin ich beim Skifahren und dann - dann, dann, dann  - bin ich uach hier hoff ich wieder aktiv!

Ist ja einiges passiert 

mfg
Fr33chen


----------



## Fr33chen (2 Juni 2007)

So Hallo, bin wieder zurück ^^

------------

ne schmarrn natürlich!

Wollte mich hier an dieser Stelle dann einfach auch mal als Super-Moderator vorstellen!
D.h., habt ihr Probleme mit meiner Arbeit, oder Lob & Kritik, dann könnt ihr die nicht nur in meine Signatur, sondern durchaus auch hier posten.
So kann ich meinem "Chef" auch nicht verschweigen, wenn alle unzufrieden mit mir sind 

In diesem Sinne einfach mal *Threat raufhol*


----------



## Fr33chen (1 Sep. 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Ich hoffe, es ist nicht nur Strohfeuer, sondern ich finde wieder Zeit täglich ins Board zu schauen!!
War die letzten Woche und Monate oft schlecht erreichbar und somit auch hier nicht aktiv. Aber wenn nun halbwegs alles nach Plan läuft, dann bin ich in zUkunft wieder aktiv, präsent und natürlich auch mit neuen Bildern am Start! 

mfg
Fr33chen


----------



## Katzun (1 Sep. 2008)




----------



## Muli (1 Sep. 2008)

Hallo Freechen, willkommen zurück und wie immer viel Spaß hier an Board!
Freue mich, dass du wieder bissl verstärkter anzutreffen bist und vor allem freue ich mich auf deine Schätze, die du sicher im Gepäck haben wirst


----------

